# Second dog?



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello - we have our first puppy who is five months old and I am enjoying it so much I am considering getting him a brother as a companion. What are your thoughts on a second dog, and also the best Time to introduce? I am thinking sooner rather than later to get the pup stage done in one go and because we will have some upheaval at home after Christmas so would like to settle both pups asap. Any advice appreciated x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not what you want to hear I know but the best time to introduce a second dog is after the first is grown up, trained and settled so around 12-18 months. When you do get a second you then need to spend lots of time taking them out separately for training and bonding otherwise you will find the new pup will become totally reliant on the first dog to cope with life.

If you will have upheaval after Christmas continue with training your existing dog, get over the upheaval and then look for the second.


----------



## PrinceMilton (Aug 1, 2018)

2ndhandgal said:


> Not what you want to hear I know but the best time to introduce a second dog is after the first is grown up, trained and settled so around 12-18 months. When you do get a second you then need to spend lots of time taking them out separately for training and bonding otherwise you will find the new pup will become totally reliant on the first dog to cope with life.
> 
> If you will have upheaval after Christmas continue with training your existing dog, get over the upheaval and then look for the second.


thank you! what I want to hear is an honest opinion. lots of positives about waiting until next summer so I will continue to ponder it! thank you!!


----------

